# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua đầu bơm keo như hình

## ntd1081

Em cần mua gấp đầu bơm keo như hình để chế cháo.
Bác nào nhặt mà không dùng đến để lại cho em nhé.

LH Duong 098.53o.88.99 (Zalo)

----------

